# CAO event at Springhill TN 2/29



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

its just 142 miles so I'm taking a buddie and heading up. hey Buz if you are thinking about going the hours are 5 to 8. I think they changed them since the listing in the events section.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Don't think I'll make this one, it's about 4 hours for me, in an old chevy tracker with a bad top.

Enjoy the event !


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

I was hoping you might be there but I don't blame you, thats a long drive. But its only about 124 miles for me, my Wife thinks I've lost my mind, last week I drove 70 or so miles with the worst kideny stone pain I've ever had :bawling: for a 601 event and now this. ....hello, my name is Flipper and.....and.. I'm a cigaraholic :bowdown:


----------

